# Peugeot boxer



## Coachman61 (Feb 18, 2013)

Morning all we have a peugeot boxer base unit for our motorhome anyone on here had the same problem as we are having,when it rains or the cab is washed we get water on top of the engine Ie on the injector pods etc,the scuttle plate below the windscreen has a large drain which drains down the nearside wheel arch(drain clear) any advice much appreciated,(2007 model)
Ted


----------



## oldish hippy (Feb 18, 2013)

try typing into google think there was a recall on that model


----------



## Coachman61 (Feb 18, 2013)

Cheers pall I've looked on VOSA web site few recalls shown nothing shown about water on top of engine


----------



## graham (Feb 18, 2013)

Coachman61 said:


> Morning all we have a peugeot boxer base unit for our motorhome anyone on here had the same problem as we are having,when it rains or the cab is washed we get water on top of the engine Ie on the injector pods etc,the scuttle plate below the windscreen has a large drain which drains down the nearside wheel arch(drain clear) any advice much appreciated,(2007 model)
> Ted



Hi i have read about this it was a recall on fiat
The problem of rainwater getting into the engine bay of Peugeot Boxer X250's seems to have been know about for some time - see this link :

Fiat X2/50 - YouTube

The water overflows from the scuttle and settles on top of the engine block causing the glow plugs and other components to rust.  Peugeot say this is only cosmetic but over the lifetime of a motorhome, I'm not convinced.

Hope this helps
Graham


----------



## Coachman61 (Feb 18, 2013)

Hi Graham we have had our motorhome for five weeks we had it back to the company we purchased It from last Thursday for some repairs to be done they contacted Peugeot while we were there peugeot claim some boxes had been recalled but not for this problem so why put a drain in.


----------



## graham (Feb 18, 2013)

Coachman61 said:


> Hi Graham we have had our motorhome for five weeks we had it back to the company we purchased It from last Thursday for some repairs to be done they contacted Peugeot while we were there peugeot claim some boxes had been recalled but not for this problem so why put a drain in.



After watching the u tube vid things are getting pretty wet,  the engine is protected by a bonnet mainly to stop it getting wet. try a fiat dealer and ask if there mod will fit, i see no reasion for it not to as its the same vehicle.


----------



## oldish hippy (Feb 18, 2013)

graham said:


> Hi i have read about this it was a recall on fiat
> The problem of rainwater getting into the engine bay of Peugeot Boxer X250's seems to have been know about for some time - see this link :
> 
> Fiat X2/50 - YouTube
> ...



Recall Details for PEUGEOT - BOXER III


----------



## oldish hippy (Feb 18, 2013)

Coachman61 said:


> Cheers pall I've looked on VOSA web site few recalls shown nothing shown about water on top of engine



Recall Details for PEUGEOT - BOXER III


----------



## Coachman61 (Feb 18, 2013)

The engine top around the glow plugs is showing signs if rust


----------



## Coachman61 (Feb 18, 2013)

Thanks for your input keep it coming when I've got enough I will confront the dealership with the findings.watch this space.


----------



## angelaa (Feb 18, 2013)

We have the same problem.  Our Boxer is 2008.   In the practical motorhome a couple of months ago it showed a cover fitted onto the engine, to stop the water settling on it.  I have been in touch with fiat and Peugeot.  They say no recall has been made for our model.  They also say that without a part number they cannot order the part.  We have also contacted a car repairers, who have e mailed the picture (shown in the magazine) abroad to fiat and Peugeot to try to obtain it.  Apparently the part doesn't have a part number.  I have sent an e mail to practical motorhome a couple of days ago asking, that if they show a job being done, couldn't hey at least let us know how to obtain the part.  Haven't heard anything back yet.


----------



## Yogihughes (Feb 18, 2013)

My Boxer was recalled to do the scuttle drain only BUT I insisted on the engine cover being fitted as well. Got both jobs done!! (Van bought new in Oct. 2007).


----------

